# Mauvais compte App Store



## lucienmerlin (7 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,

J'ai le souci suivant avec un mon iPhone 6 : dans Réglages > iTunes Store et App Store, je suis bien connecté avec boncompte@gmail.com mais quand je souhaite faire les mises à jour de l'App Store, il me demande de taper le mot de passe d'une ancienne adresse mauvaiscompte@gmail.com

J'ai essayé de me déconnecter dans les réglages et de me reconnecter avec la bonne adresse, redémarrer, rien n'y fait... comment puis-je solutionner ce problème ?


----------



## Gwen (7 Janvier 2017)

C'est parce qu'une application doit avoir été téléchargée avec ce mauvais compte. Maintenant, il faut trouver laquelle ? Si certaines sont gratuites, le mieux est de les retélécharger. Ensuite, tu peux chercher dans la liste d'achat si toutes ces applications sont bien dans la liste du bon compte.


----------

